# Richtig warme Stiefel für den Winter



## Grafbelzebub (25. September 2010)

hi,
ich such für den Winter richtig warme Stiefel mit denen ich im Schnee und Matsch laufen kann. Welche könnt ihr mir da empfehlen? Das schlimmste beim Fischen ist wenn man kalte Füße bekommt. Die Stiefel die ich bis jetzt gekauft habe waren nicht so der Hit und deshalb will ich mich jetzt mal bei euch informieren.
Hab schon in der Suchfunktion geschaut aber dort fand ich nur ältere Beiträge!
Gruss


----------



## ax300xh (25. September 2010)

*AW: Richtig warme Stiefel für den Winter*

Die habe ich und hab immer warme füße. https://www.asmc.de/de/Schuhe-Socken/Stiefel/Kaelteschutzstiefel-Fox-40C-oliv-p.html


----------



## Petterson (25. September 2010)

*AW: Richtig warme Stiefel für den Winter*

Ich weiß nicht, welche "ältere" Beiträge du meinst, denn das Thema wird *jedes* Jahr aufgegriffen und die Tips vom vergangenen Jahr sind nicht die schlechtesten. 
Aber zum Thema: ich hab auch schon so manches ausprobiert (z.B. Boots, Neoprensocken...) und mir die Lust am Angeln durch kalte Füße ordentlich versaut. Seit ich im Winter gescheite Wander- (bzw. neudeutsch: "Trekking-") stiefel mit sogenannten Funktionssocken anhabe gehört das endlich der Vergangenheit an (bin zwar auch nicht ganze Nächte lang am Wasser, aber bei mehrstündigen Ruttenansitzen bleiben die Füße warm). Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass sich gerade dieses Problem eher beim Outdoorausstatter lösen lässt als beim Angelgerätehändler. Außerdem sind die gerade in Schnee und Matsch auch noch trittsicher und schonen damit die Sprunggelenke!
Gruß, Petterson 

PS: ich hatte schon mal nen dreifachen Bänderriss wegen ungeeignetem Schuhwerk...nie wieder!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (26. September 2010)

*AW: Richtig warme Stiefel für den Winter*

Was auch nicht schlecht ist, sind diese Fußwärmer.
Passen in jede Jackentasche und wenn es doch mal zu kalt wird, sind sie die ideale Lösung um ein paar Stunden schön warme Füße zu haben.#6


----------



## Lorenz (26. September 2010)

*AW: Richtig warme Stiefel für den Winter*

Hi

Meine Lowa Wanderschuhe verwende ich ganzjährig zum Angeln und Wandern.Im Winter wenn nötig mit Gamaschen.

Vernünftige Socken sind natürlich Pflicht!


Ich geh aber nur Spinnen/Watangeln im Winter.
Ob die Wanderschuhe auch noch beim ganztägigen Ansitz reichen kann ich nicht sagen...


----------



## Doc Plato (26. September 2010)

*AW: Richtig warme Stiefel für den Winter*

Zwei paar Socken und BW Kampfstiefel. 

Was aber sehr gut beim Ansitz vor kalten Füßen schützt, is ne Styroporplatte aufm Boden, auf die Du die Füße stellst!


----------



## litzbarski (26. September 2010)

*AW: Richtig warme Stiefel für den Winter*

Hallo,

Ende letzten Jahres habe ich mir Stiefel gekauft:Tretorn Frost. Die bekommt man unter anderen hier: http://www.rodsworld.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=4229


Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Andre


----------



## Yellow (26. September 2010)

*AW: Richtig warme Stiefel für den Winter*

Schaue dir die mal an  #h

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...e-stiefel/kamik-stiefel-nationplus/detail.jsf


----------



## gerätenarr (26. September 2010)

*AW: Richtig warme Stiefel für den Winter*

Oder die , http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...schuhe-3/gummistiefel/aigle-alaska/detail.jsf


----------



## Case (27. September 2010)

*AW: Richtig warme Stiefel für den Winter*

Ich habe von DDR-Filzstiefeln über Neopren, stark gefütterte,
thermoisolierte bis sonstwas alles ausprobiert. Entweder hatte
ich kalte Füße, oder die Stiefel waren so klobig, dass man  längere Strecken nicht drin laufen konnte.

Jetzt habe ich mir heizbare Schuheinlagen bestellt. Ich sehe das als wirklich letzte Möglichkeit für mich. Wenn das nicht geht, dann kann ich mit Winterangeln aufhören.

Case


----------



## Gummischuh (27. September 2010)

*AW: Richtig warme Stiefel für den Winter*

Wenns ein Gummischuh sein soll, dann "Le Chameau Vierzonord".
Wer die einmal angezogen hat, zieht sie nie wieder aus.

Hab meine schon seit 15 Jahren und trage sie Sommers wie Winters.
Die kosten zwar etwas, aber sie sind jeden Euro wert.
Man läuft wie auf Wolken, und kalte Füße werden zum Fremdwort. 
Gibt es jetzt sogar mit 5mm Neopren. Bis -10° hatte ich mit meinen aber noch nie Probleme.

Hier gibt es die relativ günstig
http://www.engel-netze.de/smart5/de...vierzonord-kniestiefel-mit-neopren/index.html


----------



## Barracuda78 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Richtig warme Stiefel für den Winter*

Wie wäre es mit diesen hier: http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=134674&GTID=721b051a7bd8bff40484152cbe63908ca31

Hab meine letzten Winter gekauft und war auch bei jedem Wetter draußen ohne Probleme :g


----------



## Imbeck2514 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Richtig warme Stiefel für den Winter*

Oder google mal nach Tempex, die stellen Arbeitbekleidung für Kühlhäuser her. Also Sachen die auch unter -25°C warmhalten.

Gruß Michael


----------



## big game carp (27. September 2010)

*AW: Richtig warme Stiefel für den Winter*

ich kann dir da auf jeden fall die boom 80 thermostiefel empfehlen!


----------



## Udo561 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Richtig warme Stiefel für den Winter*

Hi Leute ,
ich wundere mich das hier teilweise Schuhe oder Stiefel angeboten werden die über 2000 Gramm/ Paar wiegen .
Zum Spinnfischen oder zum Strecke machen sind die ungeeignet .
Gruß udo


----------



## ulf (27. September 2010)

*AW: Richtig warme Stiefel für den Winter*

Hallo

Das könnte aber auch daran liegen, daß wenn man in Bewegung bleibt, ganz "normale" Winterschuhe ausreichend sind. Beim Ansitzen friert man da aber viel schneller durch und da sind die empfohlenen Stiefel wohl schon im Vorteil.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (27. September 2010)

*AW: Richtig warme Stiefel für den Winter*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Meine Lowa Wanderschuhe verwende ich ganzjährig zum Angeln und Wandern.
> (...)
> Vernünftige Socken sind natürlich Pflicht!



genau!

für meine recht normalen ganzjahres-Meindls (ungefähr *so*)

habe ich zum einen schöne dicke (von Mutti selbstgestrickte) Wollsocken, schon ein paar Jahre alt, aber sooo WARM

und ansonsten find ich die Falke-Socken auch angenehm
warm (gibt´s ja in verschiedenen Ausführungen)


----------



## schl.wetterangler (27. September 2010)

*AW: Richtig warme Stiefel für den Winter*

Ich hab seit ein Paar Jahren Die Thermoschnürstiefel von Cormoran (Astro Thermo)meine Freundin seit letztem Winter auch und wir hatten da sind wir uns glaube ich alle einig nen Knackigen Winter.Gab keine Beschwerden von meiner Fr. und die friert eigentlich immer|supergri und wir standen auch mal nen ganzen Tag auf dem Eis oder Nächte lang in der Brandung bis das Wasser im Eimer mit den Wattis einfror.Die sind bullig warm mit herausnehmbarer Einlage und für Thermostiefel erstaunlich schlank und leicht anders als die klobigen 3Kg Thermo Gummistiefel .
Hab gerade aus reiner Neugier mal einen auf die Küchenwaage gestellt knapp 900gr (mit bissl Dreck an der Sohle).
An bei ein Beweisfoto mit meinem Tapferen Frauchen


----------



## Florian1980 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Richtig warme Stiefel für den Winter*

Ich hab mir mal für ca. 25 Euros im Natoshop Stiefel der US Army für die Übergangszeit (So war damals die Bezeichnung) gekauft. Die haben ein leichtes Futter und Goretex. Dazu trage ich die Besten Strümpfe die ich kenne. Günstige Motocrossstrümpfe von Pharao, die man bei Polo Motorradläden ür ca. 5 Euros das Paar bekommt. Die Stiefel hab ich ganzjährig an, auch zum Angeln. Sie sind so dicht wie Gummistiefel, aber Atmungsaktiv, somit hat man im Sommer zwar heisse, aber immer trockene Füße (keine Käselatschen). Im Winter Hatte ich auch noch nie richtig kalte Füße damit (immer in Kombination mit den Motocrosssocken). 

Mein Vater, der Berufsbedingt (Weingärtner) im Winter jeden Tag mehrere Stunden bei Minusgraden und auch mal im Schnee verbringt, schwört auf Stiefel von der Kanadischen Armee. Diese sind Zweilagig aus Gummi, dazwischen mit Futter, zum Schnüren und mit ner tollen Profilsole. Allerdings nicht atmungsaktiv, somit gibts feuchtwarme Füße. Diese Stiefel haben sogar ne aufnahme für Skibindungen (wers braucht  )


----------



## Doc Plato (28. September 2010)

*AW: Richtig warme Stiefel für den Winter*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Wenns ein Gummischuh sein soll, dann "Le Chameau Vierzonord".
> Wer die einmal angezogen hat, zieht sie nie wieder aus.
> 
> Hab meine schon seit 15 Jahren und trage sie Sommers wie Winters.
> ...





#6#6#6#6

Viel besser geht nit! Zumindest nicht im Segment Gummistiefel!


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Richtig warme Stiefel für den Winter*

Is nich ernst gemeint!

http://www.zalando.de/moonboots-sno...5790472622&wt_gk2=Exact_1255978052_snow boots


----------



## Bassey (28. September 2010)

*AW: Richtig warme Stiefel für den Winter*

Haix Ranger! Kosten zwar was, aber überzeugen mich seit 7 Jahren!!!


----------



## sugi (28. September 2010)

*AW: Richtig warme Stiefel für den Winter*



schl.wetterangler schrieb:


> Ich hab seit ein Paar Jahren Die Thermoschnürstiefel von Cormoran (Astro Thermo)meine Freundin seit letztem Winter auch und wir hatten da sind wir uns glaube ich alle einig nen Knackigen Winter.Gab keine Beschwerden von meiner Fr. und die friert eigentlich immer|supergri und wir standen auch mal nen ganzen Tag auf dem Eis oder Nächte lang in der Brandung bis das Wasser im Eimer mit den Wattis einfror.Die sind bullig warm mit herausnehmbarer Einlage und für Thermostiefel erstaunlich schlank und leicht anders als die klobigen 3Kg Thermo Gummistiefel .
> Hab gerade aus reiner Neugier mal einen auf die Küchenwaage gestellt knapp 900gr (mit bissl Dreck an der Sohle).
> An bei ein Beweisfoto mit meinem Tapferen Frauchen


Das sind die besten Stiefel die Ich jeh gehabt habe,und Ich war letzten Winter jedes WE angeln -selbst im dicksten Schnee OHNE kalte Füße -Gruß auch an Deine Frau !
LG -Sugi #h


----------



## snorreausflake (28. September 2010)

*AW: Richtig warme Stiefel für den Winter*

Ich kann Wetterangler und Sugi nur zustimmen!
Die Cormoran Stiefel sind echt super und sind vorallem auch wirklich Wasserdicht:m
Bei mir ist jetzt aber die Innensohle an der Ferse durch, bin mit den Stiefeln aber auch täglich mit Hund unterwegs gewesen|wavey:


----------



## degl (28. September 2010)

*AW: Richtig warme Stiefel für den Winter*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Ich kann Wetterangler und Sugi nur zustimmen!
> Die Cormoran Stiefel sind echt super und sind vorallem auch wirklich Wasserdicht:m
> Bei mir ist jetzt aber die Innensohle an der Ferse durch, bin mit den Stiefeln aber auch täglich mit Hund unterwegs gewesen|wavey:



Kannste ihm das "Hackenbeissen" nicht abgewöhnen.......|muahah:|muahah:

Schade um die Cormoranstiefel, die wirklich gut sind#6#6

gruß degl


----------



## snorreausflake (28. September 2010)

*AW: Richtig warme Stiefel für den Winter*



degl schrieb:


> Kannste ihm das "Hackenbeissen" nicht abgewöhnen.......|muahah:|muahah:
> 
> Schade um die Cormoranstiefel, die wirklich gut sind#6#6
> 
> gruß degl


Degl du Seggel


----------



## Chrizzi (28. September 2010)

*AW: Richtig warme Stiefel für den Winter*

Guck mal nach Stiefeln von Kamik. Ich hab die Erfahrung gemeacht, dass sie aber kleiner Ausfallen als draufsteht. Daher etwas vorsicht beim Bestellen ohne zu sehen.


----------



## gründler (28. September 2010)

*AW: Richtig warme Stiefel für den Winter*

Hi te.

Goooogel mal nach Kamik Stiefel,die modelle ab ca.100€ und aufwärts werden so warm das man selbst im tiefen Winter heiße Sohlen bekommt.

Ich hab 2 verschiedene paar von Kamik und möchte sie nicht mehr hergeben,und ich sitze im Winter schonmal ne ganze Nacht auf nen Hochsitz und da ist nix mit rum rennen(Körperwärme ankurbeln),und trotzdem halten sie sehr warm. 

lg

Ps:Zwei Angler in gedanke,überschnitten


----------



## angler1996 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Richtig warme Stiefel für den Winter*

nutze seit Jahren Meindl Sölden
20 km Marsch im Gebirge bei Winter, Nordsee auf'm Kutter
Bei etwas Pflege unkaputtbar.
Gruß A.


----------



## Bobster (28. September 2010)

*AW: Richtig warme Stiefel für den Winter*

Ist ja ein richtiger Schuhfetischisten-Tröt geworden


----------



## gründler (28. September 2010)

*AW: Richtig warme Stiefel für den Winter*



Bobster schrieb:


> Ist ja ein richtiger Schuhfetischisten-Tröt geworden


 
Manche stehen auf Gummi,manche auf Leder

Aber.
Wer 2-3 mal "billig" gekauft hat,obwohl ja 30-50€ auch nicht gerade billig ist,dann einem erzählt...... wird Super warme Anglergummistiefel Booost xxxx......und man dann beim tragen nach 20 min.merkt es wird doch net so warm und eher kalt.

Der macht das auch nur 2-3 mal danach kauft man irgendwann "Marke" wenn man bißchen vernünftig denkt vorrausgesetzt,die sind meist recht teuer,aber halten was sie versprechen.

Da werd ich gern zum Fetischist in meinen Fall Leder|rolleyes.

|wavey:


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Richtig warme Stiefel für den Winter*

Servus,#h

ich hab mir jetzt mal die BW Bergstiefel von Haix und Falke TK4 Socken rausgelassen. Hab schon viele positive Meinungen dazu gehört. Bin mal gespannt wie die sich bewähren.


----------



## Gruni1965 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Richtig warme Stiefel für den Winter*

Guten Morgen,

ich interessiere mich für den Stiefel "Chameau Vierzonord Plus". Kennt vielleicht jemand einen Laden im Raum Aachen/Düren/Langerwehe der diesen Stiefel im Sortiment hat? Ich möchte ihn vor dem Kauf mal anprobieren.

Gruß

Guido


----------



## Bobster (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Richtig warme Stiefel für den Winter*

Ich vermute, dafür müsstest Du bis nach
Köln-Ossendorf zu Kettner fahren.

Dort habe ich meine Chameau gekauft.


----------

